# The order of letters in a word are irrelevant



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Olny srmat poelpe can read thsi I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs psas it on !! i can raed it, waht aubot you??

http://www.languagehat.com/archives/000840.php
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006012806537


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, I can read it. But you would still have to spell to know that you are getting the right letters in the word.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Absolutely... And along the same lines, the brain has to already know the word. If it's a new word the brain wont acknowledge it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

?sdrawkcab nettirw s'ti fi tuoba woH


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup, I can read it (had to work at a couple words). I can even read Roxy's when she's channeling Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can read it but the urge to fix the spelling is unbearable! GAH!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually, during my stint in the navy (while protecting the free world from the conmmunist threat) I was taught to read and write backwards. This was so we could post info on glass boards from the back, that the glorious leadership could then read from the front. An odd skill to say the least.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i guess im smart because i had no trouble with that. then again it's not the first time ive read that....lol


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I could read it but probably cuz I type in a hurry and it looks like my typing!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Kinda looks like my kid's school's monthly newsletter.


----------

